# Kings?



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone caught any kings yet?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kings*

Before the weather change today they were here just not thick yet.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

This was this past Friday.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dang thats a nice one! We are going Saturday and it looks like it may be a little to rough to run offshore so was thinking about trying to troll a little and look for some cobia.


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Pensacola beach peir had 20+ on deck early this morning and still been catching em all day with one being 44lbs

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Navarre pier had about 50 yesterday. Biggest was 45lbs I think


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Got one on Saturday at greens hole.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They ARE here at least they were today


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

With this cold front blowing in tonight would it be worth going out for kings tomorrow?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

MoganMan said:


> With this cold front blowing in tonight would it be worth going out for kings tomorrow?


 
You probably won't have too much company in the morning. Never know unless you go. I doubt that the water temp will be changed drastically over night.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

jcasey said:


> You probably won't have too much company in the morning. Never know unless you go. I doubt that the water temp will be changed drastically over night.


True, never know unless you try. And you know what they say... You gotta risk it to get the biscuit...


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

what do y'all think the water a pensacola beach will look like thursday and temperature wiz?


----------



## Trollercoaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always trolled for kings. What do you use fishing from the pier??


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Went out this morning for a couple of hours, saw 5 pulled up, and half a dozen bonito. watched a dink king eat my cig right behind the head. Then as we were about to leave 3 came in and slammed my bait, free spooled him, let him run a bit, jacked him up, reeled in a king mackeral tooth....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Trollercoaster said:


> I've always trolled for kings. What do you use fishing from the pier??


Cigar minnow on a treble hook with a thin wire leader and barrel swivel.


----------



## Trollercoaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Panhandleslim. One more question - Would you use a stinger rig just as well? I never had any luck with just a hook in the mouth, they always run off with the back end. Most often I use a stretch 25 or (even better, a Yozuri CMDD) when trolling


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The only time I ever use a 'Stinger' rig is if the tail cut-off has happened a couple of times. I don't go crazy with it. I usually just make it a smallish single offset hook and I tuck it inside the skin, almost to the tail, with the shank almost completely hidden. I like to use seven strand as a main leader but if I go to a stinger, I use single strand on just the Stinger. 

Most of these tail cut-offs are Spanish and small 'snake' Kings or angler trying to set the hook too soon. 

Rarely, can't remember when I last, use these Stingers off a pier.


----------

